# Internetverbindung wurde getrennt. DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt.



## needSupport (8. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend,

 habe seit heute wieder einmal ein Problem mit meiner 16k Leitung bei  1&1. Seit ca 13 Uhr  bricht die Internetverbindung in unregelmäßigen  Zeitständen ab und baut sich noch unregelmäßiger wieder auf. Habe  dieses Problem nun mittlerweile schon zum 5ten Mal da es trotz Hilfe vom  Support und von Technickern nicht behebar war. Mein erster Gedanke war  dann den Anbieter zu wechseln da diese Probleme Teilweise 2-3 Wochen  angehalten haben und ich ohne Internet und Telefon relativ  aufgeschmissen bin, hab mich also vorher Schlau gemacht und habe dann  heraußgefunden das es wohlmöglich an alten Leitungen, nem empfindlchen  Router etc. liegen kann. Und da ich nun nicht den Anbieter wechseln  wollte nur um mit dem nächsten das Selbe Problem zu haben, frage ich  doch lieber hier nochmal nach.

 Infos:

 FritzBox 7240 - aktuelle firmware
 Haus ist nen Altbau, hat also schon was aufm Buckel (Hab iwo gelesen das die Info relevan wäre)
 Ist kein Splitter zwischen geschaltet (kA was nen Splitter ist)
 Wenn Verbindung da ist, meist auch mit voller Leistung.

 Hier noch nen kurzer Auszug aus dem Protokoll des Routers:
   08.05.1117:23:31DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 15918/1151 kbit/s).08.05.1117:23:18DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).08.05.1117:22:57DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).08.05.1117:22:39Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.08.05.1117:22:39Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.08.05.1117:22:39DSL antwortet nicht (Keine DSL-Synchronisierung).   

 08.05.1117:52:31DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 15221/1151 kbit/s). 08.05.1117:52:19DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training). 08.05.1117:52:00DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training). 08.05.1117:51:51Internetverbindung wurde getrennt. 08.05.1117:51:51Internetverbindung wurde getrennt. 08.05.1117:51:50DSL antwortet nicht (Keine DSL-Synchronisierung). 08.05.1117:49:48PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.   
 Hoffe ihr könnt mir Rat geben,

 Grüße needSupport


----------



## mauorrizze (10. Mai 2011)

Wäre noch interessant, was du wenn Verbindung da ist für Leitungsdaten hast. In der Fritzbox dürfte es unter Internet > DSL-Information > DSL genauere Infos dazu geben. Wichtig wäre Störabstandsmarge oder Signal/Noise-Ratio sowie die Leitungsdämpfung.
Wenn die Werte aufgrund langer Leitungen ungünstig sind, hilft ein Firmwareupdate (gut, hast schon die neueste) oder den Router konfigurieren, dass er lieber etwas langsamer verbindet, aber dafür stabiler.
Ich weiß nicht wie das Menü der 7240 aufgebaut ist, bei der 7270 in der Laborfirmware hab ich unter Internet > DSL-Information > Störsicherheit ein paar Punkte in Richtung "max. Stabilität" zu setzen.


----------



## needSupport (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, Leistung ist meist bei 15-16k. Jetzt zwar nur 8k, aber ist in 90% der Fälle bei nahezu voller Leistung.
                                      Empfangsrichtung  Senderichtung
Störabstandsmarge dB                   7                      4
Leistungsdämpfung                       15                     3

Hab den Punkt Störischerheit leider nicht.

Hoffe du kannst mit den Daten was anfangen.


----------



## Sturmi (10. Mai 2011)

SNR von 4 ist bisl niedrig.


----------



## mrfloppy (10. Mai 2011)

SNR 4 db ist definitiv zu wenig , sollte minimum bei 6db liegen wobei es da in traffic zeiten schon zu problemen kommen kann ! solltest mal deine hausinnenleitung prüfen , ob da klemmstellen drinnen sind bis zum apl, wenn ja diese bereinigen mit scotchklemmen ! tae prüfen ob diese noch frisch aussieht und wenn zugänglich und offen im apl schauen ob korrosion dort ist oder ähnliches ! wären alles problem punkte die du nachschauen könntest wenn technisch was versiert bist, wichtig auch noch sämtliche parallelgeschalteten tae dose ausser betrieb nehmen wenn vorhanden und wirklich die leitung im haus dann spitz zur genutzten tae schalten

schau mal ob du firmware update machen kannst bei der FB oder stell unter system die fb auf expertenansicht, da solltest du dann im normalfall die störsicherheit bei dsl finden


----------



## needSupport (10. Mai 2011)

Ne von der Technik hab ich leider nicht so die Ahnung, wie schwierig ist das denn?? Oder soll man dafür nen Techniker kommen lassen??

Danke für den Tip, habs direkt mal ausprobiert. Hab alle Regler auf max. Stabilität geschoben, jetzt nur noch 3000kb download und 400kb upload. 
Welche Regler sollte ich umstellen, welche nicht??

Empfangsrichtung 

  Angestrebte Störabstandsmarge  



    Impulsstörfestigkeit (INP)  



     Erkennung von Funkstörungen (RFI)  



   Senderichtung 

  Angestrebte Störabstandsmarge


----------



## mrfloppy (10. Mai 2011)

kannste knicken, 16k bezahlen und nur 3k erhalten wegen der störsicherheit ist schrott , aber sagtest ja schon das teilweise dein modem mit ca 8k synct ( schätzungsweise ohne einstellung der störsicherheit) da liegt so wie es aussieht ein leitungsproblem vor und da du meintest altbau mit recht großer warscheinlichkeit bei dir vor ort! wenn du da keine ahnung von hast bei 1&1 anrufen das die dir einen techniker schicken sollen um die leitung zu prüfen vor ort, dazu sind die eigentlich verpflichtet nur bei 1&1  schwer da die keine eigenen techniker haben, glaube da wird ein vodafone techniker aufschlagen da soweit ich weiß 1&1 über vodafone technik geschaltet wird ( 1&1 mietet ports bei vodafone an ) da die keine eigene technik haben! solltest dich aufkeinenfall abwimmeln lassen das alles toll ist !  sollte vor ort alles ok sein mit der innenhausleitung und vodafone den port ausschließen können müßte eigentlich eine elq-messung gemacht werden um die dtag leitung zu prüfen ! beste möglichkeit um dann bei tal fehler an dtag ranzutreten da eine dsl störung mit 99%iger sicherheit als nicht gerechtfertigt von dtag zurückgemeldet wird ! elq-messung macht halt sinn wenn die leitung wiederstandstechnich in ordnung ist und keine fremdspannung drauf ist und man so nicht genau eingrenzen kann woher der fehler kommt, aber dafür ist dein provider zuständig und in der pflicht ! also lass dich nicht abwimmeln oder dergleichen von denen, da die natürlich erstmal nicht wollen da 1&1 erstmal geld sparen will und nicht den vodafone techniker bezahlen möchte


----------



## needSupport (10. Mai 2011)

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Werde mich dann morgen mal bei denen melden. Habs mittlerweile auf konstante 11k bringen können. Schauen wir wie lange der Technicker braucht :x


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Mai 2011)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> kannste knicken, 16k bezahlen und nur 3k erhalten wegen der störsicherheit ist schrott , aber sagtest ja schon das teilweise dein modem mit ca 8k synct ( schätzungsweise ohne einstellung der störsicherheit) da liegt so wie es aussieht ein leitungsproblem vor und da du meintest altbau mit recht großer warscheinlichkeit bei dir vor ort! wenn du da keine ahnung von hast bei 1&1 anrufen das die dir einen techniker schicken sollen um die leitung zu prüfen vor ort, dazu sind die eigentlich verpflichtet nur bei 1&1  schwer da die keine eigenen techniker haben, glaube da wird ein vodafone techniker aufschlagen da soweit ich weiß 1&1 über vodafone technik geschaltet wird ( 1&1 mietet ports bei vodafone an ) da die keine eigene technik haben! solltest dich aufkeinenfall abwimmeln lassen das alles toll ist !  sollte vor ort alles ok sein mit der innenhausleitung und vodafone den port ausschließen können müßte eigentlich eine elq-messung gemacht werden um die dtag leitung zu prüfen ! beste möglichkeit um dann bei tal fehler an dtag ranzutreten da eine dsl störung mit 99%iger sicherheit als nicht gerechtfertigt von dtag zurückgemeldet wird ! elq-messung macht halt sinn wenn die leitung wiederstandstechnich in ordnung ist und keine fremdspannung drauf ist und man so nicht genau eingrenzen kann woher der fehler kommt, aber dafür ist dein provider zuständig und in der pflicht ! also lass dich nicht abwimmeln oder dergleichen von denen, da die natürlich erstmal nicht wollen da 1&1 erstmal geld sparen will und nicht den vodafone techniker bezahlen möchte



Cool dann mietet 1&1 also bei Vodafone und Vodafone dann bei der Telekom, weil ja nur die auch wirklich nen Netz haben 
Wusste garnicht das es Techniker fürn Außendienst bei Vodafone gibt. Dann shalt ich hab heute keine Leitungen von Vodafone mehr im HVt, die machen das ja selber 
Für mich klingt es nach ner Beeinflussung oder defekt vom Router. Lass 1&1 mal messen und dann kommt ggf. nen Kundendiensttechniker der Telekom zu dir.
Ne Fritzbox ist nämlich garnicht so gut wie alle immer behaupten. Die Dämpfung von den Teilen ist sehr grottig. Defekter Router kommt übrigens öfter vor als man denkt.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Mai 2011)

cool das vodafone arcor aufgekauft hat und deren technik in den kollokationen nutzt und vodafone nutzt diese technik, schon desöfteren in den kollokationen gesehen ! also blödsinn was du da von dir gibst, mag sein das vodafone in gebieten noch anmietet wo die selber nichts stehen haben aber im großen und ganzen nutzen die eigene technik ! steht zwar noch überall arcor dran aber wie bekannt ist gibts kein arcor mehr sondern ist jetzt vodafone und ja vodafone hat eigene techniker, mich schon mit einem von denen unterhalten im kollo ! frag mich wie du auf den kram kommst ! tal wird angemietet richtig, was hat das mit der technik zutun???  ein hoch auf dtag  immer die ganz cleveren da und alles wissen ! ja vodafone schickt techniker raus und wenns an die dtag leitung geht wird die störung an dtag gemeldet ! wenn du bei dtag bist solltest das eigentlich wissen  oder willst mir erzählen das NUR dtag entstörtechniker hat???  halte ich für ein gerücht, ich bin auch in der entstörung und das NICHT bei dtag sondern für einen regionalen provider,  les dir das richtig durch was ich geschrieben habe! vodafone techniker prüft vor ort und in der kollokation wie oben steht da die an die tal nicht dran kommen ! und ne ich glaube nicht das es zwingend die FB ist das der anschluß sich am laufenden band runterregelt und abbrüche hat, kommt auch vor ja aber meistens liegt so ein problem an schlechten klemmstellen in den häusern vor ort oder schlecht getackert in nem kvz oder so !

und dazu eltern vom nachbarn sind bei vodafone, da lief der dslér nicht, vodafone techniker kam beim kd geprüft schrott im kollo io und DANN gings erst an dtag techniker, soviel dazu das die keine techniker haben, so ist es hier bei uns hier im raum und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es woanders sich anders verhält


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Mai 2011)

Sorry, ich habs ein wenig überspitzt ausgedrückt. Klar hat VF techniker, oder eher gesagt..Techniker, die für VF arbeiten. Doch ich seh vll. 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr einen von denen. Selten liegt ein dauerhafter Fehler am DSL-Port, denn dieser funktioniert nach einem Reset und evtl. Neueinspielung der Profile wieder. Syncabbrüche haben oft etwas mit den Trennungsbedingungen zutun. Zu oft wird von VF und Co. aber erst der Techniker der Telekom rausgeschickt um die Leitung zu prüfen. Ist der Fehler schon im HVt, ist es klar, dass es doch vom ÜVt kommt und somit von VF. Tritt der Fehler erst später auf, liegt er irgendwo im Netz. Schlechte Verbindungen sind aber eher dann eine sehr seltene Ausnahme. Entweder es besteht ein Kontakt oder nicht. Bei 96W/H13 Leitungen (TAL) hast du aber das Problem, dass sie oft keine Speisung haben um den Kontakt zu Prüfen. Gehen die ~54V oder ~97V durch, besteht auch der Kontakt optimal. So heißt es immer schön "per Hotline gegenmessen" Woher soll denn auch ein schlechter Kontakt bei einer Bestandsleitung kommen? Die hat vorher optimal funktioniert und sonst fast das ja keiner mehr an.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Mai 2011)

das mag sein aber das selbe problem hat man auch oft in der innenhausleitung die ja eigentlich auch niemand mehr anfasst und es jahre funzt, wo der elektriker in zeiten des analog anschlusses noch hingegangen ist und die adern verdrillt hat, auf dauer nicht haltbar genauso wie parallelgeschaltete tae dosen die früher oder später zum problem werden obwohl die zum teil nicht genutzt werden ! wir bei uns schalten beim kd generell alles parallele weg und sämtliche klemmstellen werden neu geschaltet mit scotch klemmen und selbes verhält sich auch zb mit den stellen im kvz, auch da können irgendwann die klemmstellen nachlassen, oder dtag techniker ruckelt an der rangierung versehentlich und es ist kein sauberer kontakt mehr vorhanden ist, zwar gehen beide adern noch durch aber nichtmehr sauber ! oder spezialisten was ich auch schon oft gesehen habe das dtag techniker oder die kollegen die für dtag fahren den anschluß aus der verseilung schalten, a-ader kommt auf stift 1 raus und b-ader auf stift 2, ist klasse für nen dslér ! denn wird auch nicht alles so eingehalten und die leitungen werden zugekloppt mit dsl anschlüssen das die sich gegenseitig killen ! ich schrieb ja oben schon für sowas sollten provider elq-messungen machen, so machen wir es da eine reine dsl störung bei dtag eh als nicht gerechtfertigt zurückkommt , oder auch klasse fehler deiner kollegen den anschluss über euren dslam zu schalten wo das dsl signal dann verschluckt wird, telefonie geht dsl tot ! bei voipa wie er es hier anscheinend von 1&1 hat schwierig da viele voip techniken keine wiederstandsmessung der leitung können und ein techniker raus muß um den anschluss dann umzurangieren um erstmal eine wiederstandsmessung zu machen ! trotz allem muß er sich bei seinem provider melden und stunk machen wo der fehler auch herkommt


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Mai 2011)

Stunk machen is immer gut 
Ne TAL messen ist manchmal echt ne Qual. Aber man soll ja immer sofort  wissen wo der Fehler liegt und ihn möglichst innerhalb kürzester Zeit beheben


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Mai 2011)

joah das wäre das optimale den fehler direkt beim reinkommen beim kd sehen ! ich denke nicht das es jetzt ein fehler der FB ist, denke mal das da wirklich ein leitungsproblem herrscht im haus oder draussen ! dieses runteregulieren spricht oft dafür das irgendwo grünspahn sich reingesetzt hat oder eine tolle awado schaltung ! aber dafür sollte ja ein 1&1 techniker kommen der kein 1&1 techniker ist  bei FB ist oft der fehler dieses tolle y-kabel was die da haben aber das sollte ja eigentlich nicht genutzt sein bei seinem voip anschluss


----------



## needSupport (11. Mai 2011)

Y-Kabel ist das gelbe Kabel was in der Packung Beilag oder?

Wenn ja, das hab ich net drin - hab doch mein schönes 15m Kabel . 

Ich komm mir so unwissend vor wenn ich mir eure Texte durchlese, das ist das erste mal das ich wirklich nur Bahnhof verstehe ^^


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Mai 2011)

Y-kabel = anschluss buchse FB nach dsl buchse splitter und analog as am splitter oder NTBA ( für gesplitterte anschlüsse ) sofern du einen voip anschluss hast wovon ich bei 1&1 ausgehe mußt du ein telefon anschluss kabel mit rj45 stecker haben für in die fb, sollte als original dabei gewesen sein! 15meter anschluss schnur ist nicht original und kann auch zu problemen führen, schließ mal das original kabel an, wenns daran gelegen hat und techniker ist da um dir zu sagen das deine verlängerung schrott ist bezahlst du den techniker einsatz


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Mai 2011)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> SNR 4 db ist definitiv zu wenig , sollte minimum bei 6db liegen wobei es da in traffic zeiten schon zu problemen kommen kann !


 Das kann man sehen,wie man will.Wenn man sich durch diverse foren liest,finden sich auch welche die was von 3 db snr erzählen.Allerdings haben die auch keine fritzbox.


mrfloppy schrieb:


> wenn du da keine ahnung von hast bei 1&1 anrufen das die dir einen techniker schicken sollen um die leitung zu prüfen vor ort, dazu sind die eigentlich verpflichtet nur bei 1&1 schwer da die keine eigenen techniker haben, glaube da wird ein vodafone techniker aufschlagen da soweit ich weiß 1&1 über vodafone technik geschaltet wird ( 1&1 mietet ports bei vodafone an ) da die keine eigene technik haben!





BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Cool dann mietet 1&1 also bei Vodafone und Vodafone dann bei der Telekom, weil ja nur die auch wirklich nen Netz haben





mrfloppy schrieb:


> cool das vodafone arcor aufgekauft hat und deren technik in den kollokationen nutzt und vodafone nutzt diese technik, schon desöfteren in den kollokationen gesehen !


Ihr seid lustig...


mrfloppy schrieb:


> also blödsinn was du da von dir gibst, mag sein das vodafone in gebieten noch anmietet wo die selber nichts stehen haben aber im großen und ganzen nutzen die eigene technik ! steht zwar noch überall arcor dran aber wie bekannt ist gibts kein arcor mehr sondern ist jetzt vodafone und ja vodafone hat eigene techniker, mich schon mit einem von denen unterhalten im kollo !


Wieso sollten die auch nicht ihre eigenen leitungen haben? Das verhält sich bei denen genau so wie bei der telefonica und bestimmt über ein dutzend regionaler anbieter.Die haben alle streckenweise ihr eigenes netz.(die t-kom halt überall)Nur die techniker werden wohl meistens "outsourced" sein.(kommen dann von drittfirmen)


BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ne Fritzbox ist nämlich garnicht so gut wie alle immer behaupten. Die Dämpfung von den Teilen ist sehr grottig. Defekter Router kommt übrigens öfter vor als man denkt.


*Achtung Ironie:*Wie kommste jetzt da drauf?Die sind doch gar nicht so schlecht.Das modem ist gut,wenn sich die linecard im kasten vor der haustür befindet,die firewall lässt alles durch was nicht bei 3 auf den bäumen ist und das routing ist ungefähr so gut wie das meines 3com switches.Also doch garnicht sooooo schlecht...


BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Woher soll denn auch ein schlechter Kontakt bei einer Bestandsleitung kommen? Die hat vorher optimal funktioniert und sonst fast das ja keiner mehr an.


Wasser in irgendwelchen verbuddelten verbindungsstellen?Nur weil die eingeschweißt sind,sind die noch lange nicht wasserdicht. (eigene erfahrung)


BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das es Techniker fürn Außendienst bei Vodafone gibt. Dann shalt ich hab heute keine Leitungen von Vodafone mehr im HVt, die machen das ja selber


Bist du einer vom rosa riesen?Wenn ja könntest du dich mal an meiner leitung vergreifen.Vertraglich bin ich zwar bei 1&1,aber mein zugangspunkt ins inet ist der t-kom.(bin einer von lycos der zu freenet und weiter zu 1&1 gereicht wurde).Ich will auf alle fälle endlich DSL-RAM!(und jetzt komm mir ja nicht wie der support mit fastpath.Manchmal frag ich mich,was für leute da sitzen...)


----------



## mrfloppy (12. Mai 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ihr seid lustig...
> 
> Wieso sollten die auch nicht ihre eigenen leitungen haben? Das verhält sich bei denen genau so wie bei der telefonica und bestimmt über ein dutzend regionaler anbieter.Die haben alle streckenweise ihr eigenes netz.(die t-kom halt überall)Nur die techniker werden wohl meistens "outsourced" sein.(kommen dann von drittfirmen)
> 
> *also ich sehe 1&1 oder vodafone nicht als regionalen anbieter und denke mal das die nicht ein eigenes netz haben ! die haben in den kollokationen ihre technik und gehen dann ins hvt und ab auf die dtag leitung, also angemietet bei telekom !* mit den techniker mag sein das das fremdfirmen sind


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Mai 2011)

ach, das 1&1 problem das ich für 2 jahre hatte weil sie mich nicht aus dem vertrag lassen wollten, mein beileid, genieß die 3 wochen am stück wo es mal geht, fluch die 2 monate wo du ab 13 uhr probs bekommst (bei mir war das problem immer erst ab 19 uhr -.- )und geh nie wieder zu 1&1 
ich hab damals auf anraten des 1&1 supportes sogar beta bios für stabilität etc... auf meine fb aufgespielt, leider haben die auch nicht wirklich was gebracht :/
lustigerweise hat mein nachbar die wohnung unter mir keine probleme mit 1&1 und ist immer noch bei denen, aber auch nen router tausch brachte damals nix, mit meiner 7170 gings bei ihm auch und mit seiner bei mir nicht, leitungsdämpfung etc... laut dem info menue der 7170 identisch ....


----------



## Crymes (13. Mai 2011)

Poste mal das Frequenzspektrum.


----------

